# Help! Goat panting hard after yellow jacket attack



## Moody (Oct 7, 2014)

I got them off her as fast as I could and got her outta there. But she is panting hard now.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 7, 2014)

Did she get many stings?
You can give benedryl which may help.
Same dosage as for people.  Regular benedryl for adult goats and childrens benedryl for little goats


----------



## Moody (Oct 7, 2014)

Ok I will try that. The vet gave something. I forget what it is called but she isn't panting as hard. 5 cc injection of something. She is a dog/cat vet and doesn't do goats. She got many stings. Her face is a bit swollen and I can see every little knot on her neck and face where she was stung. She is getting up a bit and breathing a bit easier but not back to normal. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 7, 2014)

If the vet gave her something, I would not give her anything else right now.  Especially if you aren't sure what it is.  It may have been a similar antihistimine or if not giving something different now may have a negative reaction.  The fact that the vet is not a goat vet probably doesn't really matter in this case, bee stings are bee stings.


----------



## Moody (Oct 7, 2014)

I didn't give it since her breathing was normalizing but had it on standby. She seems ok now.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 8, 2014)

How is she today?


----------



## Moody (Oct 8, 2014)

She seems back to normal. Thank you!


----------

